# Doggie diaper pattern



## sewgirl30 (Dec 29, 2012)

I am looking for the doggies diaper pattern that I understand is on this website somewhere. Could someone be so kind as to direct me in to the area where I might find it; I am getting desperate here ! ! !

Thank you so much for your help ! !

B Mason; Camden, NC


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I've been a member here for eight years and never seen one. I did a search, but couldn't find one.

I'd try Google.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I found a few online that I tried....

But to be honest... I ended up buying them for Grace.

The patterns I found turned out to be so bulky, or they didn't fit her right.

Grace is so skinny, but she has kind of big thighs. So the waist was either too big or the thighs too small.

I gave up...too much of my time and energy, and by the end of it, the price was comparable to buying premade cloth.

I bought some.

Wish you luck....


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I son just used diapers and cut out a hole for the tail.. to keep her from chewing you could put a baby onesie on her...


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

http://www.stoneyhollow.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderfiles/patterns.pdf


This one is suuper cute
http://dogclothespatterns.blogspot.com/2012/05/dog-sanitary-panty-diaper-nappy.html?m=1


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

The patterns run small.... just fyi

Make a "test" pair and measure well.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Buy what you like, take it apart, and make your own pattern!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I will give you one hint that helped me a lot when making doggie clothes-- be sure to put the velcro piece with the barbs on the OUTSIDE and the one with the soft loops on the inside. That way if the two pieces are not perfectly matched up you won't get mats as the velcro barbs won't catch her fur.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

A friend just posted this link on Facebook. Aren't they adorable?

Waterproof Doggy Diapers/Wraps | Facebook


----------



## hempsteadjb (Mar 1, 2012)

When I was babysitting my daughter's maltese and she went into heat I ran to the dollar store and purchase baby diapers and cut a hole for the tail...worked perfect!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> A friend just posted this link on Facebook. Aren't they adorable?
> 
> Waterproof Doggy Diapers/Wraps | Facebook


Those are adorable.

I do have to say that I really liked the Hot Pants.... and what I liked about them was they were like those diapers in the link....

They were open from the tail to the waist band and you then you just close the waistband. It was nice to not have to put it over her tail, hold the top down, tuck it under her, make sure the belly part was straight and even and then fasten the tabs (like a "regular" or baby diaper).

I liked just having to slip her legs in, then wrap it and close... no tail hole LOL


----------

